# New Coffee takeaway shop



## Ahmed4344 (Oct 28, 2021)

Hi..im opening up a small coffee takeaway shop within a small office complex..maybe selling 100 coffees a day. What is the best 2 group machine i should get..budget is £2500 including grinder...i dont want a one group as i may expand later...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Ahmed4344 Welcome to the forum

Will you be maintaining the machine yourself?


----------



## Ahmed4344 (Oct 28, 2021)

What would be the best way...i have no experience but this coffee shop is an attachment to the canteen...thats why we have to start the coffee shop..

but i would prefer to buy new..based close to stratford


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If your not maintaining it yourself...the best new machine would be whatever 2 group you can afford where you can either get a maintenance contact or the reseller can support you.

The second best a commercial 2 group from any of our advertisers on here who sell such machines.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/56711-cfuk-advertisers-list/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=857359&embedComment=857359&embedDo=findComment#comment-857359


----------



## Ahmed4344 (Oct 28, 2021)

Thank you...i will check it out...

hopefully some one can recommend a machine to me aswell


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Fracino 2 group machines are, basic and easily repairable.

David @BlackCatCoffee is a forum advertiser and sells such machines.

A Fracino Bambino 2 group and grinder, should just be within your budget and run on a standard 13 amp supply.


----------



## Ahmed4344 (Oct 28, 2021)

i was actually looking at this machine at nisbets...but it just didnt feel right to me..didnt feel italian enough...i will contact black cat coffee..thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Ahmed4344 said:


> i was actually looking at this machine at nisbets...but it just didnt feel right to me..didnt feel italian enough...i will contact black cat coffee..thanks


 It's made in England...but good and easy for parts, plenty sold, easy for engineers to work on and more importantly...within your budget. David will sort you out.


----------



## Three Hills Coffee Co (Feb 22, 2021)

Nothing wrong with fracinos at all, just make sure you get a nice on demand grinder and don't let anyone sell you a dosing one.

Good luck with your new venture.


----------



## Ahmed4344 (Oct 28, 2021)

Thank you very much...in terms of coffee beans is it ok to stick with lavazza from the wholesalers.. we are not a proper coffee shop..its an extension to a canteen


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Ahmed4344 No, buy decent fresh coffee, forum advertisers are a great place to start.


----------

